# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  تحذير من تردي صحة الأسير السعودي بإسرائيل بعد خسارته 25 كلغ

## حسان القضاة

حذرت محامية الأسير السعودي لدى إسرائيل عبدالرحمن العطوي من تردي أوضاع موكلها الصحية، بسبب ظروف اعتقاله بسجن "معسياهو" في الرملة. وقالت المحامية الفلسطينية

أكثر...

----------

